# Wife & AR



## dougtee (Dec 22, 2007)

My wife shot the AR for the first time this week. After the first clip she said she could see how I get carried away with that gun. She seemed to have fun!


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

There you went and did it now you better be on your best behavior all the time. :mrgreen:


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Great pic! Glad she liked it.


----------

